# difference between men and women



## ypauly (May 25, 2010)

Ok it's older than the internet but I just got it in an email again after many years, and some may not have seen it and need cheering up.

How To Shower Like a Woman
Take off clothing and place it in sectioned laundry hamper according to lights and darks. Walk to bathroom wearing long dressing gown. If you see husband along the way, cover up any exposed areas. Look at your womanly physique in the mirror - make mental note to do more sit-ups/leg-lifts, etc. Get in the shower. Use face cloth, arm cloth, leg cloth, long loofah, wide loofah and pumice stone. Wash your hair once with cucumber and sage shampoo with 43 added vitamins. Wash your hair again to make sure it's clean. Condition your hair with grapefruit mint conditioner. Wash your face with crushed apricot facial scrub for 10 minutes until red. Wash entire rest of body with ginger nut and jaffa cake body wash. Rinse conditioner off hair. Shave armpits and legs. Turn off shower. Squeegee off all wet surfaces in shower. Spray mold spots with Tilex. Get out of shower. Dry with towel the size of a small country. Wrap hair in super absorbent towel. Return to bedroom wearing long dressing gown and towel on head. If you see husband along the way, cover up any exposed areas.

How To Shower Like a Man
Take off clothes while sitting on the edge of the bed and leave them in a pile. Walk naked to the bathroom. If you see wife along the way, shake willy at her making the 'woo-woo' sound. Look at your manly physique in the mirror. Admire the size of your wiener and scratch your butt. Get in the shower. Wash your face. Wash your armpits. Blow your nose in your hands and let the water rinse them off. Fart and laugh at how loud it sounds in the shower. Spend majority of time washing privates and surrounding area. Wash your butt, leaving those coarse butt hairs stuck on the soap. Wash your hair. Make a Shampoo Mohawk. Pee. Rinse off and get out of shower. Partially dry off. Fail to notice water on floor because curtain was hanging out of tub the whole time. Admire willy size in mirror again. Leave shower curtain open, wet mat on floor, light and fan on. Return to bedroom with towel around waist. If you pass wife, pull off towel, shake willy at her and make the 'woo-woo' sound again. Throw wet towel on bed.


----------



## Caroline (May 25, 2010)

Some times men are a subtle as a sldege hammer to crack a nut, but ths joke always amuses...


----------



## topcat123 (May 25, 2010)

another good one the other half after reading it out stated "thats sounds about right"


----------



## getcarter76 (May 25, 2010)

Love it....hahaha

Mind you there are elements of the male bit i can be prone to...err not the willy part mind


----------



## krysia (May 25, 2010)

Thank you............... thank you  I so needed that.. really made me laugh


----------



## Freddie99 (May 25, 2010)

Ah the gentlemanly art of windmilling...


----------



## am64 (May 26, 2010)

heheeeehheeeeee thank you x


----------



## rossi_mac (May 27, 2010)

cheers ypauly,

That really has made me laugh / smile! They do say the funniest things are true things!! 

Rossi


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> cheers ypauly,
> 
> That really has made me laugh / smile! They do say the funniest things are true things!!
> 
> Rossi



One of my favourite quotes is Many a true word spoken in jest


----------



## Laura22 (May 29, 2010)

Haha!! Love it! My ex used to do that! Men!


----------



## Jimbo (Jun 7, 2010)

TomH said:


> Ah the gentlemanly art of windmilling...



I haven't laughed so much in a long time! Brill!


----------

